# National Firefighter's Day



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 16, 2006)

*National Firefighter's Day*

*For those of you that are firefighters or support firefighters, please look at this link, and consider signing the petition. I feel it is very worthwhile!

Peace,
Maria

:usa: *


*I am not sure if any of you have heard of the petition this kid has going and I did check it out at Snopes.com
He wants a Nation FireFighters Day and here is the Story behind it:



An idea from the son of a 9/11 firefighter... So 

Before you decide not to read this, just remember that this is a 

14 year-old boy who lost his father on September 11th. 

All you're asked to do is point, click and type. 

He's got a really great idea. 



Hello, I lost my Dad on September 11th. He was Chief Edward Geraghty, Battalion 9, New York City Fire 

Department. He lost his life with many other heroes that day, victims of the terrorists. Firefighters from all over have come to the aid and rescue of the tragedy in New York and Washington, D.C. Many firefighters lost their lives to save someone else's. 



The truth of the matter is, they do this every single day. They truly are heroes. I know many people feel 

helpless, especially those who live far from NYC and D.C. We all want to do something to show our 

appreciation, our support! I think we can. In honor of the bravery, courage and determination of 

American firefighters, there should be a day in our Nation to celebrate and appreciate their hard-work and 

never-ending passion for saving lives. I think we should honor all those other heroes who still live today. I'm starting a petition for a National Firefighters Day. Will you help make every September 11th "National 

Firefighters Day"? Please join me! 



Thank you, 

Connor Geraghty, age 14, 

Rockville Centre, New York 

(I Love U, DAD!!) 

Here is a copy of the petition and then a link
To: United States Congress

Firefighters from all over have come to the aid and rescue of the
tragedy in New York and Washington DC Many firefighters have lost
their lives to save someone else's. The truth of the matter is they do
this every single day. They truly are heroes.

I know many of us feel the same as I do - - helpless, especially those
of us who live far from NY and DC. We all want to do something, show our
appreciation, our support. I think we can...

In honor of the bravery, courage and determination of American
firefighters, there should be a day in our nation to celebrate and
appreciate their hardwork and never ending passion for saving lives.

It is our hope, that the Congress of the United States of America will set aside a Nation Firefighter's Day so that we may recognize these brave men and women that serve this country.

Sincerely, 
The Undersigned 

Here is the link to the petition*


*National Firefighter's Day*


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 16, 2006)

Online petitions are absolutely worthless. I propose a better idea - print out the petition and write a letter urging your elected representative to bring this idea up the chain. 

Clicking a petition on the internet won't do anything. But getting our elected lawmakers involved (hopefully) will. :-D


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 16, 2006)

fm_emt said:
			
		

> Online petitions are absolutely worthless. I propose a better idea - print out the petition and write a letter urging your elected representative to bring this idea up the chain.
> 
> Clicking a petition on the internet won't do anything. But getting our elected lawmakers involved (hopefully) will. :-D



*I wrote my congressman this morning. Thanks. And....despite being "worthless" I was passing it on for the kid who lost his dad......*


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 16, 2006)

MariaCatEMT said:
			
		

> *I wrote my congressman this morning. Thanks. And....despite being "worthless" I was passing it on for the kid who lost his dad......*



Well, don't take it the wrong way. I didn't mean to come across as an ****** and I apologize if I did. I just think that it's an excellent idea and I'd hate to see it die on the vine at petitiononline.com rather than being escalated to those that could actually make it happen. I don't want an idea like this (I'd also like to see it expanded a bit - Public Safety Day perhaps?) get stuck in between "Petition to end all internet popup ads" and "Get Ann Coulter a sandwich."

I sent Anna Eschoo a note this morning. Despite the fact that I disagree with a LOT of her policies, I did send a letter about this. It took me only a moment to print up a letter and address & stamp an envelope.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 16, 2006)

And you might also go to your representative's webpage and drop a comment there. I usually go that route and have always received a response, even when my views were not in line with theirs.


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 17, 2006)

fm_emt said:
			
		

> Well, don't take it the wrong way. I didn't mean to come across as an ****** and I apologize if I did.



*I didn't take it wrong, I was just offering an explanation, no apology necessary, thanks for the sensitivity though. That was very nice.*




			
				fm_emt said:
			
		

> "Get Ann Coulter a sandwich."



*Bwahahahaha!*




			
				fm_emt said:
			
		

> I sent Anna Eschoo a note this morning.



*Excellent!*


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 17, 2006)

Tincanfireman said:
			
		

> And you might also go to your representative's webpage and drop a comment there. I usually go that route and have always received a response, even when my views were not in line with theirs.



*I just love my representative's webpage. Don't you just love the internet? Doubt they love me much. I wonder if my phone is tapped? *


----------



## Jon (Aug 17, 2006)

MariaCatEMT said:
			
		

> *I just love my representative's webpage. Don't you just love the internet? Doubt they love me much. I wonder if my phone is tapped? *


That is now REALLY illegal unless they have a warrant.

Here is Snopes.com on this... it is TRUE (for a change) http://www.snopes.com/rumors/firemen.asp


----------

